# Best Pokemon Game Ever



## Erindor the Espeon

A revival of my old thread, what is the best pokemon game ever?

If your game isn't in the Poll, please post what it is.

Emerald FTW, though I haven't played Diamond/Pearl


----------



## S. E.

Crystal! With PMD:Time/Darkness in 2nd. It is the only Pokemon game that has a decent story, and that's most of what scored it 2nd place.

Crystal is just awesome. You travel around good ol' Kanto and Johto, trying to catch 251 Pokemon, and Celebi's the only one that's near impossible thanks to the Mew trick. The only Pokemon game so far where the first Gym Leader is a BIRD trainer, not a ROCK trainer. Plus it has awesome Kanto remixes and is the first one to have a female trainer playable. It just rocks.

Oh, FR/LG in third. It's the first Pokemon game I got and Kanto is awesome. So there.


----------



## cheesecake

I would say Crystal! It was the first game I got, but I love the day/night feature and the sprites and just the whole storyline in general. =D


----------



## Zeph

Crystal forever. It's just so awesome! Point out one thing to me that _isn't_ awesome.


----------



## S.Torchic

I think my favourite game would be Pokémon Mystery Dungeon Red/Blue. It's my favourite because I remember the Christmas Day when I had it. I could not stop playing it. I also tried so hard to get a Kecleon and eventually I did. It just brings me good memories from when I was doing all the story. I can't wait till the next Mystery Dungeon comes out in the UK!


----------



## Iceon

Crystal.

Although I've been stuck the longest in that game, I loved it. Gotta get that damn internal battery replaced...


----------



## Icalasari

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Crystal forever. It's just so awesome! Point out one thing to me that _isn't_ awesome.


That the internal batteries are dying T.T


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

G/S. Yes, I didn't say Crystal, and the reason for that is that Gold was the first game I've beaten, AND I beat the first half (Getting me cynaquil to beating the Pokemon League) in one day. :D
I'll never forget that...If it wasn't for that, it would be Crystal.


----------



## Wymsy

Japanese Red and Green for starting it all, having hilarious primitive Pokémon sprites and massive mounds of glitches.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Silver beats everything hands down. It has a storyline that can be played over and over again and you never tire of it, amazing new Pokémon, and brilliant other stuff.


----------



## xkze

Huh! I picked Crystal thinking that I was weird and nobody else would've but hey!

I had the most fun with Crystal.  
It was a huge chunk of the awesomeness of my childhood.

I remember staying nights over at my friend's house and doing nothing but trading pokemon on GSC with our little aftermarket GBA lights.


----------



## Murkrow

Wow, so many votes for crystal already.

Crystal completely, it's in Johto so that's amazing, it has some of the new features (battle tower etc.) but isn't new enough to have the whole 'omg evil team is doing something that could destray the earth/universe!' thing.


----------



## Athasan

You don't have Pokémon Puzzle League on that list. How could you not have Pokémon Puzzle League on that list!? Pokémon Puzzle League was fun. I'm still not completely bored with it. It's definitely my favorite spin-off.

As for the main games, my favorite would have to be Emerald because of the Battle Frontier. I'd say Pearl if it had a similiar place, but it doesn't... So Emerald it is.

I can't say which I prefer of Pokémon Puzzle League and Emerald, though.


----------



## Peegeray

... am i the only one who enjoyed g/s more than crystal? P:
i dunno why i enjoyed it more, prolly because i got gold before crystal


----------



## Flora

I don't have Crystal.

Hmm...I dunno...Red/Blue for teh glitches. ^^


----------



## Goldenpelt

Ranger, cause it the only one that completely utilizes the touch screen.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

This is hard to choose.... 

Emerald was fun because of the Battle Frontier. I spend forever at the Battle Factory now, since I don't have to build a team for it. Crystal is cool, too, because the Gym leaders are awesome, and you can go to both Johto and Kanto. Diamond was fun; the underground amused me for hours. Also, it had the first FEMALE champion! Pokemon Ranger is fun, too, because of all the touch-screen stuff, and the graphics are pretty. 

I'm just not gonna vote...


----------



## Kaito

Gold~

I mean seriously the second generation games were amazing, (what other game let you travel between two generations?) I loved the storyline, the sprites were pretty good, the new Pokémon were awesome, and god, I must've replayed it at least three times. Seriously, the best part about that game was that you played through Johto _and_ Kanto. And the Kanto version was different from Red/Blue, so~ I haven't played Crystal, unfortunately.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

I voted for Crystal, but you could've just as easily convinced me to vote for Emerald or Gold/Silver. Johto and all of it's Pokemon are simply amazing. And Hoenn comes in a close second.


----------



## Hawkfish

FireRed since it was my first Pokemon game. It brings me a fuzzy Nostalgic feeling when I play it. ^_^


----------



## Exdeath

Silver, no contest. It's the first Pokemon game I've ever owned, so it holds a special place in my heart. It's a game that I can keep coming back to, again and again, without ever losing a hint of its touch.


----------



## Jolty

_Crystal_

The first game where you could be a woman, OMG KANTOOOO, animations, you could get the Eeveelutions before the E4, more stuff I can't remember

I had so much fun playing it ;-; SO MUCH


----------



## Timmy

Crystal. I loved every second of it. Same with Silver but Crystal just.. fffff yes. ;-;


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Is it a problem that I'm scared because a whole bunch of people here seem to have had something other than R/B/Y as their first game? >_>


----------



## Furretsu

Crystal, easily.


----------



## Get Innocuous!

FireRed/LeafGreen, for all the fun I had revisiting all my favourite areas in colour.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Gold/Silver had the best storyline, IMO. Its not-so-great graphics are made up for by the storyline.

I don't like Crystal much because, as awesome as the animations were, they were too good, and the later games had to use crappier animations (though I'm sure the better graphics have something to do with that), making the newer games look dumber.

Between the two, Silver is better because it was my first game. Never liked Gold's sprites, and Silver got the Aeroblast Lugia. :)


----------



## JackPK

link008 said:


> Is it a problem that I'm scared because a whole bunch of people here seem to have had something other than R/B/Y as their first game? >_>


I don't know about everybody, but most people here seem to be from America, where RB were released in '98, GS in '00, and RS in '03. Most people here also seem to be in the 12-16ish range, which would put them anywhere from toddlers to six years old when Red and Blue were released, probably a little young for video games. At GS's time they would be at maximum around 8 (a little more reasonable), and by RS they would be 11 or so. It's simply age.


----------



## Tailsy

Yay, more people than me voted D/P. <33
I liked it best. Because it's pretty.

I also liked LeafGreen, Sapphire, Pinball (original and R/S), Puzzle League (WHY IS THAT NOT THERE) and XD. :3


----------



## Adriane

Emerald, hands down. The best story in the series, IMO (GSC story comes second, but I don't really like Johto). Best game-play, as well. RBY metagame is for entertainment only, GSC is sluggish, DP is broken and unfair.


----------



## Dannichu

Yellow has Pikachu... and I adore Ruby, but the GSC gen are my favourites, so I went with Crystal. 

I could spend _days_ on Pinball or TCG, though.


----------



## zaxly100

I voted for ruby and sapphire because they were the first pokemon games i got and i can get through it in a week and a half.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> It's simply age.


Yes, so I realized. Doesn't do anything but make me feel old. D: 

Oh yeah, my favorite not main series games would be TCG and Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade

lyk gsc dudezzz

Seriously though, probably D/P. It's so hard to choose though, they're all so great...


----------



## Mercury

I chose Yellow because it was my first game game and a Pikachu follows you around. Gold/Silver/Crystal came second.


----------



## Qwilfish

Gold/Silver. Absolutely without a doubt.


----------



## PichuK

Crystal. Jhoto had some of the best pokemon, imo. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## Altaria 88

Emerald. Without a doubt.


----------



## kunikida.

Peegeray said:


> ... am i the only one who enjoyed g/s more than crystal? P:
> i dunno why i enjoyed it more, prolly because i got gold before crystal


 Nope. I liked Gold better than Crystal, because Gold was the only game I had that featured my favorite Pokemon, Johto Pokemon! Plus, I didn't get Crystal 'till way later, so I liked Gold better. My second choice would have to be XD, because that Shadow Lugia seems cool to just look at it, and it's strong, and you can finally get a Lugia (before Mystery Dungeon came out) without a special Nintendo event, except in Gold/Silver. Again, Gold=YAY!


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

I love Ruby to death, and I have so many memories of it. I loved its storyline. It seems much more difficult to me. :3


----------



## Time Psyduck

Diamond/Pearl:

It combines some of the best features of G/S (Day/Night ect) with those of R/S (Running, Mach Bike ect), and it has all the moving sprites and similar from the third games.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

PMD2. Hooray plot!


----------



## Vrai Espoir

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I don't know about everybody, but most people here seem to be from America, where RB were released in '98, GS in '00, and RS in '03. Most people here also seem to be in the 12-16ish range, which would put them anywhere from toddlers to six years old when Red and Blue were released, probably a little young for video games. At GS's time they would be at maximum around 8 (a little more reasonable), and by RS they would be 11 or so. It's simply age.


Meheheh. I'm fourteen. My very first game was Red. I got it when I was four. 

...I don't really know what my parents were thinking. 

And, fyi, I didn't learn how to leave my house for the first week I had it. I was stuck in the house for a whole stupid week... :sad:

EDIT: Pearl ftw! And, why is Platinum on that list? It's not even out yet...


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Well, the reason Platinum is on the list is for when it finally comes out. I won't have to change the poll.


----------



## TheAssailant6661

FireRed! It was so nostalgic to go back to those days!

And WHY oh why is Battle Revolution on the list?


----------



## Proto_Fan

^ Some people like it. :\

I just like it for the extra items it gives you. Plus the announcer reminds me of the Stadium games. <3


----------



## TheAssailant6661

Proto_Fan said:


> ^ Some people like it. :\
> 
> I just like it for the extra items it gives you. Plus the announcer reminds me of the Stadium games. <3


Here's the thing. It was good when it was Stadium, but it's not good as Battle Revolution. I'd much rather prefer a storyline addition like Colosseum, at least then it would justify buying it. I bought it anyway, and gave it a 6.7 out of 10 in one of my reviews.

One thing thy could've added, the voice actors for the Pokemon, those sounds from the handheld games are getting annoying. Also, we were promised with destructable environments, but we didn't get that either.


----------



## Maron

Crystal is my favorite, I don´t know why.


----------



## Peegeray

Vrai Espoir said:


> Meheheh. I'm fourteen. My very first game was Red. I got it when I was four.
> 
> ...I don't really know what my parents were thinking.
> 
> And, fyi, I didn't learn how to leave my house for the first week I had it. I was stuck in the house for a whole stupid week... :sad:


oh my god i got stuck in my house at the start of the game too
except.. it's more embarrassing since i got the game when i was 7 ):


----------



## AuraWulf

I hope Nintendo makes a Gold & Silver remake with WI-FI and stuff like that.
That would be my lifes dream.


----------



## ZimD

The best one? Gold, Silver or Crystal.

The one I voted for that I like best? Ruby/Sapphire, because Sapphire was the first one that was mine where I wasn't a dumb little kid, I've played the most on it, it's the first one where I can remember beating the E4, I have like 600 hours on it which is the most I have on any game, it's the only game I have where I've never started over except for Diamond, and it has my only level 100.


----------



## ultraviolet

PMD2.

Quirky Piplup ftw. Also the graphics are beautiful.


----------



## TheAssailant6661

AuraWulf said:


> I hope Nintendo makes a Gold & Silver remake with WI-FI and stuff like that.
> That would be my lifes dream.


I was hoping they'd do a Yellow remake. Yellow version's one of my favorites.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Crystal wins, hands down. I'm not certain why--perhaps because it was the first one I ever played? Oh well. I don't have to have a reason to love or hate something. xD


----------



## Cyndaquil

I like XD the best I mean isn't it awesome to steal trainer's pokemon and its better than colosseum because of the way better graphics and new functions. After XD I think Crystal was the best because I loved the Johto League and I got to Play Crystal Before Gold.


----------



## Venged_Kitty

Crystal. Easily. Why?

First game to have animated Pokemon.
First game to have a choice of gender.
First game to have a battle tower.
Only game to have a _good_ battle tower.
Two regions.
Trainer's Pokemon go as high as level 81.
It just owns. Hard.


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Crystal, I really liked this game I even managed to catch a Suicune in it and travel to Kanto I also liked that you could choose to be a girl unlike Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold & Silver. I also got my first Shiny, a Clefable I hatched out from an egg.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Crystal. Before the first gym, you can have a fire, water, and grass type on your team. *Although...no electrics for a long while.*


----------



## FLICKxxOFF

:O *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE LOYAL OLDD POKEFANS?!? RED/BLUE FOREVER, BABY <33*


----------



## Pikachu

Crystal Version. It is one of the most recent games I have bought and I loved it!


----------



## Fredie

This was a tough choice for me between Yellow and Crystal, I choose Yellow as I though that game had a different feel to it. I just loved having Pikachu follow me round everywhere!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

^ I wish you could have gotten the eevee. Well, only if you could evolve it to an Espeon.


----------



## Dark_star

Um, I picked Crystal, because that was the first pokemon game I ever played.


----------



## Renteura

You don't have the TCG on there. :C the memories. I voted for G/S. I think I liked it better than Crystal because I hated that Eusine Suicune Hunter dude XD. And that you had to catch Suicune roaming too instead of just Entei and Raikou.


----------



## alonsyalonso

I find it funny that Hey you pikachu has no votes whatsoever


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

My friend had that game, and he swore that his Pikachu was mentally challenged. He would practically scream at that Pikachu to bring in the line, and when it finally did the Magikarp had gotten away.

*Nostalgia, how I adore you.*


----------



## Altaria-Lover

Ruby/Sapphire, because:

#1 First games to feature the awesomest region EVAR.
#2 First games to feature Altaria.

Emerald and PMD2 rawk also.


----------



## ultraviolet

Go Go Pokemon Snap! =D


----------



## Purplemew12

I love Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum, but just for the characters pretty much...Everything elsewise I like Emerald, but ironically hate most of the characters. Anyway...Swampert shall forever be, in my mind, the best final evo of a starter ever...sorry Empoleon...but Swampert is better...


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

Emerald FTW! Oh, and if any votes for Trozei I will have to hunt them down and destroy them. No hard feelings though :).


----------

